# A Christmas painting



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just finished this. I think I like it. The border is Gold Leaf. I would appreciate a honest critique.

The picture was taken indoors. The leafs that look like they are two different colors have red on the dark side of it for reflective color. In the photo it looks black. I'm wondering about those, maybe I will tone down the red side a bit. I need to wait until it is dry and then paint over it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I did a little tweaking.


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

wonderful as always  weeee Christmas


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Melody, you are very kind.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow Terry! Your paintings are looking much more professional!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Susan, that is the goal.


----------

